# 32loch nabe und felge, 16 Speichen wie einspeichen?



## Jurriaan (15. Mai 2015)

Der Laufräder was 32 loch nabe, felge und 32 Speichen.

Wie Speichen ich der Laufräder ein mit 16 Speichen? Ich Kanne der alte Speichen verwenden?


----------



## paradox (15. Mai 2015)

So wie du sie ausgespeicht hast vielleicht? Speiche doch dreifach gekreuzt wieder ein nur lass jeweils nach einem Speichenpaar ein Paar Löcher frei und dann wieder zwei Speichen, dann wieder zwei Löcher frei usw... 

Hält und ist halbwegs schick ohne neu Speichen zu verwenden. 

Ansonsten nimm den Spokomat und berechne auf 32 Speichen die Kreuzzahl die du willst und nimm dann eben 16 Speichen. Fertig. 

Du kannst aber auch in Nabe und Felge je ein Loch freilassen und einspeichen. Nur sind die die Speichen nicht im richtigen Winkel in der Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurriaan (16. Mai 2015)

Ein Paar Löcher frei, FelgeLöcher:






Ist dass richtig? Oder sollte es zwei Nabenlöcher frei sein?


----------



## trifi70 (16. Mai 2015)

Das sieht soweit ich es erkennen kann ganz gut aus.  Wichtig ist, dass die Speichen auf den gegenüberliegenden Flanschseiten (also links und rechts) so weggeführt werden, dass beim Anziehen der Speichen keine Torsionskraft auf den Nabenkörper ausgeübt wird (weil die beiden Flansche durch den Speichenzug in verschiedene Richtungen gegeneinander "verdreht" werden). Schwer zu erklären und auf dem Foto auch nicht 100% zu erkennen. Aber ich denke mal das passt so.


----------



## Jurriaan (16. Mai 2015)

Oder:


----------



## trifi70 (16. Mai 2015)

Die erstere Variante. Die bekommst Du besser "rund" und finde ich auch optisch schöner.


----------



## Jurriaan (16. Mai 2015)

De erstere Variante hast keine ziehende Speichen auf der Kassette Seite.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Mai 2015)

War nicht gut zu sehen, aber stimmt. Das gibt dann auch Torsion auf Nabenkörper, geht also nicht.


----------



## paradox (18. Mai 2015)

Hier eventuell besser zu sehen: http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde.../federleicht-laufradsatz-16-84-110-m30-detail


----------



## Jurriaan (18. Mai 2015)

16 Speichen geht auch nicht in der 2de variant. Der Laufräder werd nicht gut rund. Also wieder 32 Speichen.


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Mai 2015)

Warum kreuzen?
Speiche sie doch radial und lass jedes 2. Loch frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (18. Mai 2015)

Radial ist am HR nicht so richtig toll. Die alten Speichen sind dann auch nicht ohne Weiteres verwendbar. Dass das 2. Muster nicht gut "rund" wird, hatte ich ja befürchtet. Das 1. Muster sieht optisch nett aus, das muss doch auch technisch akzeptabel hinzubekommen sein...


----------



## paradox (1. August 2015)

Wie wurde es jetzt gelöst?


----------



## nabenschalter (1. August 2015)

Auch wenn das Thema schon länger zurückliegt: das erste Muster habe ich für meinen Sohn vor fast 3 Jahren so eingespeicht und mit viel Geduld kam auch ein brauchbar zentriertes Rad ohne nennenswerte Höhen- oder Seitenschläge heraus. Torsion auf der Nabe sollte bei den Beinkräften der zukünftigen Fahrer nicht überbewertet werden - bei Erwachsenen oder 10+ Jahren sieht es jedoch anders aus. Ich tippe anhand der Bilder auf 20 Zoll? Daa ginge sogar auf der Ritzelseite einfach gekreuzt und auf der nicht-Ritzelseite Radial. Wie aber vorher beschrieben werden dann andere Speichenkängen benötigt.

Musterfotos bei mir im Album.


----------



## Alderfield (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte das Thema auch nochmal aufrollen. Für meinen Sohn habe ich ein 20 Zoll MTB gekauft und wollte da jetzt einige Änderungen vornehmen, unter anderem auch die Räder neu einspeichen mit neuen Naben und farbigen Speichennippeln.

Der Plan war eigentlich bei der Aktion dann auf 16 Speichen zu gehen, in dem Stil wie Nabenschalter es gemacht hat. Leider stelle ich jetzt fest, dass die Löcher in der Felge nicht mittig sind sondern alternierend links und rechts versetzt.

Wenn ich jetzt also immer ein Loch frei lasse, dann sind alle Speichen auf der linken oder rechten Seite der Felge, egal von welcher Seite der Nabe die Speichen kommen.

Wenn ich alternativ jeweils 2 Speichenlöcher nutze und dann 2 frei lasse, wobei die beiden Speichen dann von links und rechts der Nabe kommen, dann ergibt sich das Bild von Jurriaan oben, wo die 8 Speichen auf der einen Seite alle in die gleiche Richtung ziehen und die auf der Gegenseite in die andere. Dabei wird dann die Nabe ordentlich tordiert.


Hat jemand eine Lösung?? Oder kann ich bei einem Kinderfahrrad die Torsion der Nabe vernachlässigen, weil ich die Speichen nicht so hart anziehen muss…


----------



## kc85 (17. Februar 2017)

Ich habe das so eingespeicht:






Funktioniert bestens und die Nabe wird gleichmäßig belastet.

kc85


----------



## Alderfield (17. Februar 2017)

Hab jetzt mal zwei Varianten aufgezogen im CAD.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Farblich differenziert ist hier jeweils die linke und rechte Seite des Laufrades.

Bekommt man das ordentlich zentriert, wenn so viele Löcher frei bleiben?? Zumal bei der einen Variante (mit 3 freien Löchern) die angrenzenden Speichen von derselben Seite kommen.


Bin gespannt auf eure Rückmeldung! Denke ich fange heute Abend mal an eine Variante zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alderfield (17. Februar 2017)

Hi kc85,

danke für das Bild. Sind bei dir die Speichenlöcher auch versetzt? Oder sind sie in einer Linie? Kann man nicht so genau erkennen...


----------



## kc85 (17. Februar 2017)

Die Löcher sind leicht versetzt. Zwischen "linken" und "rechten" Löchern liegen ca 1,5mm. Die Löcher werden auch entsprechend von der jeweiligen der Nabenseite "bedient. So ergibt sich quasi zwangsläufig das vorliegende Einspeichmuster.

Die Variante lies sich erstaunlich gut zentrieren und ist auch stabil im Alltag.

kc85


----------



## Alderfield (17. Februar 2017)

Ja deine Variante gefällt mir echt am besten. Leider passt die vorhandene Speichenlänge nicht, so dass ich erstmal eine andere Variante gewählt hab.
irgendwann bau ich nochmal um, aber erstmal bin ich zufrieden.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Alderfield (23. Februar 2017)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu der Variante mit 4 freien Speichenlöchern: wie oben befürchtet bekommt man es nicht rund in dem Sinn, dass der Höhenschlag nicht zu vermeiden ist. 
Mit einem 2" Reifen überträgt sich die Unrundheit aber nicht nach Außen, da ist davon nix mehr zu sehen.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Februar 2017)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Leider passt die vorhandene Speichenlänge nicht...



Wenn sie zu lang sind, hilft dir dieses Werkzeug: http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/prod...peichengewindewalzmaschine-von-phil-wood.html [emoji16]


----------



## kc85 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube, da käme man mit 32 neuen Speichen in Wunschlänge für 2 Laufräder gaaanz knapp günstiger hin.  

kc85


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mit 2 unterschiedlichen Speichenlängen auf jeder Seite arbeiten.
Der Skizze





entsprechen die "blauen Speichen" für 2-gekreuzt. Die "roten Speichen" müssen für 3-gekreuzt berechnet werden.
An der Felge wird je 1 Loch "übersprungen".
Die Felge wird relativ homogener belastet als bei der Variante bei der einfach jedes 2.Speichenkreuz ausgelassen wird.

......................

Erstmal einen Flansch bestücken. Beim gegenüberliegendem Flansch muß man dann mal probieren wo die Speichen "besser passen".


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da käme man mit 32 neuen Speichen in Wunschlänge für 2 Laufräder gaaanz knapp günstiger hin.
> 
> kc85


Sind doch nur 2 Stellen mehr vor dem Komma [emoji41]


----------



## kc85 (24. Februar 2017)

Das ist natürlich ein gutes Argument. 

kc85


----------



## Celalemino (24. Februar 2017)

Salve,

könnte euch auch das Ding kaufen und eure Speichen selber machen.
http://moobilo.de/fahrrad/fahrradzu...-2-00-mm-speichen-5013863078401-p-220584.html
Rohling ablägen Gewinde walzen fertig. Geht mit Schaubstock und Akkuschrauber super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. März 2017)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, habe Naben mit 32 Loch und Felgen mit 16 Loch.
Habe eine Lösung gefunden, die gut geht und man pro Flanschseite eine Speichenlänge hat.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (3. März 2017)

Hier jeweils ein Bild pro Flanschseite und beide zusammen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. August 2019)

ich grabe den Fred mal aus...
Möchte ein 26" LRS für meinen Sohn aufbauen. Er wird den LRS so ca. von 8-11 Jahren fahren. Ich habe 32 Loch Felgen und Naben. Nun hatte ich mich gefragt, ob ich nicht auch aus Gewichtsgründen und der verminderten Belastung durch den leichten und schwachen Bub, nicht auf 16 Speichen verzichten könnte. Das wäre also meine erste Frage, bevor ich Anfange nach dem Muster zu frage, wobei ich das von @mcsonnenschein schon gut finde.


----------



## kc85 (26. August 2019)

Die ca. 180 Gramm kann mal leicht woanders reinholen, ohne auf stabile Laufräder zu verzichten.

So ein Kind legt auch mal unerwartet einen Wachstumsschub hin und packt ein paar Kilo drauf ... (kann ich selbst bei meinen recht zarten Mädels beobachten).

Bei einem 26er würde ich immer vollständig einspeichen, zumindest wenn man das Rad halbwegs artgerecht bewegen will.

Das Weglassen von Speichen haben wir mit dem 20'' zu den Akten gelegt.

kc85


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. August 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Die ca. 180 Gramm kann mal leicht woanders reinholen, ohne auf stabile Laufräder zu verzichten.
> 
> So ein Kind legt auch mal unerwartet einen Wachstumsschub hin und packt ein paar Kilo drauf ... (kann ich selbst bei meinen recht zarten Mädels beobachten).
> 
> ...


Danke dir! Ja, ist wohl Blödsinn. 180g wären schon geil, dann wäre ich ja bei 1200 anstatt 1400g. Aber wirklich Stabil ist das nicht mehr. 
Werde wohl 64 Sapim Laser nehmen, damit komm ich unter 1400g. Soll ein leichtes Pyro X.13 werden.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. August 2019)

Pro-Tipp:
Bei 26er kann man mit 36-Loch vorn durchaus 12 Speichen weglassen.
Hinten könnte man mit 30 oder 27 einspeichen.
27 wäre allerdings etwas tricky.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. August 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp:
> Bei 26er kann man mit 36-Loch vorn durchaus 12 Speichen weglassen.
> Hinten könnte man mit 30 oder 27 einspeichen.
> 27 wäre allerdings etwas tricky.


Hab 32L, wie soll das gehen?


----------



## HarryBeast (7. November 2020)

Großen Dank dafür!


mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> Hier jeweils ein Bild pro Flanschseite und beide zusammen


----------

